# Middle Fork Salmon Stories?



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Since we all know the buzz is here for talking about coolers, worst deals ever, and low MFS stories... Let's hear um! Any recent trip reports, beta, horror stories, anybody wants to share. Tried to revive the old cfs post from the winter but I can't. I'm in for an epic launching Sept 4.  Can't think of a better place to be stuck. Any who, please enlighten me if you've recently gotten off the river. Thanks!


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Got off the mfs at 1.8 a couple weeks back. Awesome trip. It will certainly be epic boneyness by the 4th. Plan on getting stuck, take your time, have a great time. 
P.s. run dem boats squishy soft. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Buddha09 (May 15, 2014)

*Lessons Learned*

I launched at 1.81 back at end of July. I would rather have had a 14ft raft than my 16ft cat for sure. I learned that contrary to one expressed opinion you can indeed go too far right when entering the rapids at Waterfall, as I got hung up briefly there on a rock at the bottom. At Tappan Falls I was not fast enough making a move left or right before a big rock at the bottom at the low flow. Lastly, there is a not so nice hole for IKers below Devil's Tooth. We had one ducky swimmer there that got recirculated a few times. 

Best trip I've ever been on, and not just rafting--anything! You'll have a blast. 

If you like to hike, soak in hot springs, or fish and hunt (Chukars), it would be awesome to do a layover or two to have some time to further explore the wilderness. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Got the 14'er, now if I can load it appropriately. 

Question: I get the "run the tubes low" philosophy. What about the floor? Seems to me if I have the floor too under inflated it could catch a rock and possibly do damage to the floor. What do y'all run yer floors in these situations? I have the cooler in hangers. Even pulled the straps up a tad higher for this trip for the cooler and dry box. Elevated floors in the bow and the stern. Nothing will be on the floor.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

tteton said:


> Got the 14'er, now if I can load it appropriately.
> 
> Question: I get the "run the tubes low" philosophy. What about the floor? Seems to me if I have the floor too under inflated it could catch a rock and possibly do damage to the floor. What do y'all run yer floors in these situations? I have the cooler in hangers. Even pulled the straps up a tad higher for this trip for the cooler and dry box. Elevated floors in the bow and the stern. Nothing will be on the floor.


I run my floor pretty low too. YOu just want enough air to hold the shape and deform easily if you have to take a rock down the middle. I usually try to take the small to medium ones just inside the tubes but the big flat ones…right down the middle.


----------



## Jetlab67 (Feb 16, 2015)

We had a fantastic trip late July. Our Arkansas-based group ran a mix of Super Pumas and Maravia Spiders plus a couple 14' boats. We tried to go "light" but all of us have our own idea of what light means. Level was 1.76' on July 29 and 1.61' when we took off at Cache on August 4. We went short the first day and over 20-miles on day two. Great camps, weather and thoroughly enjoyed meeting other groups on the river. Fishing was outstanding flinging hoppers on a 3-weight.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

We launched Aug 8 and came off the river Aug 14. We flew in 1000# of gear and beer to indian creek and were glad we did. We launched at 1.64' and despite daily rain and loon creek being blown out (which muddied the river and made all of us fishermen sad) the levels fell slightly each day. I think it was 1.59 when we took out. The top made us glad we flew in gear, but it was a fun challenge, it was my first really low water trip on any river. Temps were great, the fishing above Loon creek was great, and the company was awesome. We didn't have to break out a z-drag kit despite many hangups, the worst of which were at powerhouse and Tappan falls. Several bent oar blades and a couple of bent oar shafts were the only casualties. Running the tubes and floors soft was definitely the way to go.


----------



## sparks-a-flyin (Aug 23, 2015)

I was on in 2006 when lake creek blew out and jammed up pistol creek with tons of timber. we camped above ps, waiting for the forest service to decide if they were blow it or not. Finally decided to portage the jam and basically had the rest of the trip to our selves.  We had my uncle with who is wheel chair bound and can't walk period or control his body do to several brain aneurisms. The packer and his string from MF ranch was a huge help getting us around the jam.


----------

